# problems



## BUDDS (Dec 15, 2006)

To start off with im using a aeroponic system with silica stone and 420 watt floresenct light with about 15 inches of canopy space.  Ialso have co2 and im keeping the temp at an even 85 degrees.  In the beggining i used the instructions on the bottle of general hydroponic "flora" series nutriets.  This hurt my plants pretty bad but since then iv'e had renewed growth and have basically fixed the problem.  The new situation is that the leaf tips are browning and the older leaves are rapidly yellowing.  I've changed the nutriet solution and it has helped some but i was hoping one of you guys could tell me a good mixture to use with the "flora" series nutrients and also any other useful info on keeping my plants healthy.  This is grow number four for me but the first grow with aeroponics.  Please hit me back soon my ladies would appreciate it.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Dec 16, 2006)

I use the same nutes in my ebb and flow. The strength depends on what stage of growth the plants are in.

I've found that the suggested strength on the bottle is too strong for some plants. On my current crop of Aurora Indica, I never got the vegging strength over half of the recommended.

It's best to work up the strength of the nutes in 1/8ths. As soon as you see any overdose symptoms, back it down to the previous level.

Can you post some pics of your system and plants?


----------



## BUDDS (Dec 17, 2006)

the age of my plants is about 4 weeks but they are only 8 inches high but most of the plants have lots of growth and the largest diameter of a stem is about 1/4".  The two that are sputtering still show signs of over fertilization and are still wilted.  These plants worrie me and I was hoping you could tell me a way to get them out of it with out affecting the other plants growth.  The nutrient strength is 1.2 EC about a 6.3 ph and about 80*F.  I cant post pictures right now but i will try to get some,  in the near future.  Please send me a recomended amount of each of the nutrients; Grom; Bloom; and Micro hardwater, for my girls to be able to flourish, thanks alot BUDDS.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Dec 17, 2006)

You should be able to use a mix of:

*PER/GALLON*

Green = 7.5 ml
Brown = 5 ml
Red =    2.5 ml

Make absolutly sure that you are mixing in a seperate container than your reservoir. A plastic jug or something that you've marked at EXACTLY at one or two gallons.

MIX THE BROWN, (MICRO) INTO THE WATER FIRST!!!!!!!

This is absolutly necessary to prevent nutrient block.

This mix is exactly HALF of the suggested formula. 

The old growth won't fix itself. Leaf doesn't do that. The new growth is what you're looking for an improvement on.

Good luck man!


----------



## BUDDS (Dec 19, 2006)

The tips of the new leaves are tan/gold colored and curled.  Please help me correct the problem again.  I would greatly appreciate it, and thank you SB for your help with the last problem.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Dec 20, 2006)

BUDDS said:
			
		

> The tips of the new leaves are tan/gold colored and curled. Please help me correct the problem again. I would greatly appreciate it, and thank you SB for your help with the last problem.


Sounds like nute burn again. Some strains are really bad about nute burn in their early weeks. Try a flush and cut your nutes in half.

Good luck man!


----------



## BUDDS (Dec 22, 2006)

the dust is almost like a salt build up, i was wondering if i need to be worried about this.  If so please tell me how to get rid of it.  It's only on one or two of my babies. Its only on the older leaves and mostly on the tips and sides.   I have been tring to get rid of it by spraying the plants with water but it just comes right back.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Dec 22, 2006)

I'm not sure what you're saying. The tips and sides of the leaf of your plants is turning brown...AND...you have a white dust on the leaf?


----------



## BUDDS (Dec 23, 2006)

the sides are brown and there is a white dust or powder on some of the older leaves.  also some of the growing tips are curling away from the light.  the co2 tank is empty and i'm still running about 84 degrees maybe tha could be the problem?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 23, 2006)

BUDDS said:
			
		

> the sides are brown and there is a white dust or powder on some of the older leaves. also some of the growing tips are curling away from the light. the co2 tank is empty and i'm still running about 84 degrees maybe tha could be the problem?


*Damn mang it sounds like you got mildew on your plants. *


----------



## Stoney Bud (Dec 23, 2006)

The only thing I can think of that would look like white power on your leaf, is mold. Is the humidity really high in your grow area? If so, you'll have to find a way to decrease the humidity and kill the mold.

In all my years, I've never had mold on a living plant, so I'm unfamiliar with it's eradication. Perhaps someone who has had this problem or seen it can help you with it.

When I've seen mold on harvested plants, I make oil from them. The mold is killed during the process of making the oil.

With a living plant, I would think there must be a way. You can't be the first to run into it.


----------



## KADE (Dec 23, 2006)

I've heard that the best way is to drop humidity and cut off the molded pieces when bud is infected.... and I hear it can spread and take over a grow in days..


----------



## BUDDS (Dec 23, 2006)

the humidity is about 40% which i thought was low.  could the foliar feeding have something to do with it?  the tips and sides are yellowing and the white substance is not really spreading.  if the gorwing tips start curling is that a sign of overfertilization?  the plants are about 4 weeks old and about 8" high with lots of bushyness, the strain is super girl, the ph is 6.0 and the ec 1.4.  overall the plants look great except for these small problems.  The one that was growing the fastest is the one with the white substance, it's like a chalkiness on the top of the leaf and no where else.  The tips and sides are the things i'm most worried about because i don't think i overfertilized them.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Dec 23, 2006)

Since you are using a folier feed, it may be residue from that feeding. I can't tell from here.


----------



## KADE (Dec 23, 2006)

Oh, foliar feeding will leave salts residue... thas exactly what it is man... 40 rh is great.. i wouldn't worry unless it was like 110 degrees.


----------



## BUDDS (Dec 25, 2006)

here are pics of my problems, please let me know what i should do.


----------



## BUDDS (Dec 27, 2006)

these pics are pics of the problems that i'm having.  please respond as to what i should do.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Dec 27, 2006)

The first thing we need to do is see what you're using for your system.

Can you either show us or tell us exactly what your aeroponics system consists of? Mister Micron size? Pump pressure? Nutrient mixture? Total volume of your reservoir? Are you mixing your Micro nutes into water prior to the others?

Tell us what you have for your entire setup.

You mention using silica. What are you using it for? What is the starter you used; rockwool, peat pellets?

Look at your roots. Are they in good health? No slime? No algae? Is there any oily looking substance on the top of your reservoir water?

Please answer each of these questions so that we're not stumbling around in the dark on how you're growing.

Thanks man.


----------



## KADE (Dec 28, 2006)

Ur 8th picture (left to right, like reading a book) is what a leaf will look like if it is burned by a too close light... just a quick thought.... i've been hard into the christmas bottles of bailey's cheer.... soo it could be somethin else!! but i know thas what happens to leaves! :aok:


----------



## BUDDS (Dec 28, 2006)

the whole setup consists of a 5 gallon resovoir with micron sprayers. the pump pressure i'm not real sure about.  The roots do have a little alage on them.  yes i started to mix the nutes in the correct order after you told me about that sb.  The light is a 40000 lumen 420watt flourescent.  The light is about 18 inches above the canopy.  the water level in the resovoir fluctuates and when i add water i don't add any nutes because the ec is still at about 1.4.  the plants keep losing their bottom leaves and the growing tips are twisting in different directions.thanks for the help guys i relly appreciate it


----------



## BUDDS (Dec 28, 2006)

ohh yeah the silica is my substrate to prop the plants up


----------



## Stoney Bud (Dec 28, 2006)

Hey Budds, the algae growth on the roots can be a problem. Algae needs light to grow. No light should be able to reach your roots.

That could be part of your problem. Algae uses a lot of nutrients and could be causing an imbalance.

Resolve that light leak and let's see what happens.


----------



## KADE (Dec 28, 2006)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> Hey Budds, the algae growth on the roots can be a problem. Algae needs light to grow. No light should be able to reach your roots.That could be part of your problem. Algae uses a lot of nutrients and could be causing an imbalance.


 
Tru dat... algae will increase ph levels, and sufficate roots.


----------

